# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Για οσους κανουν συχνα αεροπορικα ταξιδια

## LNGmania

Οσοι κανουν συχνα αεροπορικα ταξιδια και δεν θελουν να ταλαιπωρουνται αυτο το site εχει ότι πληροφοριες θα χρειαστειτε. Καλα ταξιδια :grin:

----------


## ppgk2005

Βρήκα πριν λίγο ένα λινκ απίστευτο, δίνει near real time στοιχεία πτήσεων ενώ αν πάτε στο αεροδρόμιο της Αθήνα δίνει και live feed καποιοες επικοινωνίες του apporach!!

Ρίξτε μια ματιά πριν το γονατίσουν (ανακοινώθηκε στο ΤΡΟΚΤΙΚΟ το λινκ) ή πριν το κλείσουν - γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει έγκριση της ΥΠΑ..

http://www.sv1lh.net/rdr/

----------


## vinman

*...Προς το παρόν δουλεύει απο ότι είδα....
Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους Τrakman και Leo...*

----------


## Rocinante

Ω θεε μου.
Δεν μ εφτανε το κολλημα με ο Ais τωρα υπαχει και αυτο που εψαχνα χρονια γιατι ειχα τη δυνατοτητα ακροασης.
Ειχα μαλιστα βρει και χαρτες... 
Με Approach με FIR με συχνοτητες με αεροδιαδρομους....

Ρε συ Vinman τωρα που ειναι ευκαιρια να σου βρω τιποτα χαμενα αεροπλανα εκει στο τριγωνο των Βερμουδων.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Ω θεε μου.
> Δεν μ εφτανε το κολλημα με ο Ais τωρα υπαχει και αυτο που εψαχνα χρονια γιατι ειχα τη δυνατοτητα ακροασης.
> Ειχα μαλιστα βρει και χαρτες... 
> Με Approach με FIR με συχνοτητες με αεροδιαδρομους....
> 
> Ρε συ Vinman τωρα που ειναι ευκαιρια να σου βρω τιποτα χαμενα αεροπλανα εκει στο τριγωνο των Βερμουδων....


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...Στους ειδικούς ''αεροπλανολόγους'' αυτά....όχι σε μένα τον άσχετο... :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

> ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


....ε βέβαια....τι θα έλεγες εσύ... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Να και τα πρώτα κρούσματα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*...''η γρίππη των πτηνών''...*

----------


## Thanasis89

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Ergis

να λοιπον που θα εχουμε και αις και για τα αεροπλανα......

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Βρήκα πριν λίγο ένα λινκ απίστευτο, δίνει near real time στοιχεία πτήσεων ενώ αν πάτε στο αεροδρόμιο της Αθήνα δίνει και live feed καποιοες επικοινωνίες του apporach!!
> 
> Ρίξτε μια ματιά πριν το γονατίσουν (ανακοινώθηκε στο ΤΡΟΚΤΙΚΟ το λινκ) ή πριν το κλείσουν - γιατί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει έγκριση της ΥΠΑ..
> 
> http://www.sv1lh.net/rdr/


Συγκλονιστικό αυτό που βρήκες!!!!!!!!:shock:

Όταν ακούω συνομιλίες μεταξύ πύργου ελέγχου και αεροπλάνου με προορισμό το KOMATSU της Ιαπωνίας μια...ανατριχίλα με πιάνει!!!

----------


## ppgk2005

> Συγκλονιστικό αυτό που βρήκες!!!!!!!!:shock:
> 
> Όταν ακούω συνομιλίες μεταξύ πύργου ελέγχου και αεροπλάνου με προορισμό το KOMATSU της Ιαπωνίας μια...ανατριχίλα με πιάνει!!!



αρχικά σκέφτηκα να το βάλω στα "χρήσιμα λινκς ναυτιλίας", τι ναυτιλία τι αεροναυτιλία!!! Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα αντέξει στο χρόνο αυτό το site....

Γνωστός μου ερασιτέχνης πιλότος κοιμήθηκε με το λαπτοπ αγκαλιά χτες το βράδυ!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> αρχικά σκέφτηκα να το βάλω στα "χρήσιμα λινκς ναυτιλίας", τι ναυτιλία τι αεροναυτιλία!!! Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα αντέξει στο χρόνο αυτό το site....
> 
> Γνωστός μου ερασιτέχνης πιλότος κοιμήθηκε με το λαπτοπ αγκαλιά χτες το βράδυ!!!!


Αυτό είναι έρωτας με κάτι που σου αρέσει πραγματικά!!! :Very Happy: 
Υπάρχουν και άτομα εδώ μέσα που είναι καψούρηδες με το AIS...Ονόματα δεν λέμε!! Έτσι Roci????:-D

----------


## xara

Παρακολουθείστε σε πραγματικό χρόνο ο,τι πετάει, εδώ:

http://www.rdrinfo.net/

----------


## Rocinante

_Μιάς και όπως διαπίστωσα τον τελευταίο καιρό εκτός απο τους γνωστούς "τραινολάτρες" υπάρχουν και πολλοί "Αεροπλανολάτρες" θεωρώ το παρακάτω link ένα απαραίτητο αξεσουάρ_ 

http://www.flightradar24.com/

_Ολα τα λεφτά η επιλογή Cockpit view !!!!!_

----------


## Appia_1978

Υπάρχει και το http://rdrinfo.net/

Μερικές φορές ό,τι πιάνει το ένα δεν πιάνει το άλλο και ανάποδα  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Μιάς και μαζευτήκαμε πολύ, λέω να κάνουμε ένα κίνημα..... :Triumphant: 

ΜΑΡΟΥΛΗΗΗ !!!!!!!!!!

aeron.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μιάς και μαζευτήκαμε πολύ, λέω να κάνουμε ένα κίνημα.....
> 
> ΜΑΡΟΥΛΗΗΗ !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aeron.jpg


Τι λές τώρα   :Indecisiveness:

----------


## SteliosK

Ακόμη ένα και με φωτογραφικό υλικό

http://www.flightradar24.com/34.78,29.97/6

----------

